
Is Angular 2 ready for Production use? - vaibhav228
Is angular 2 ready for production use. I looked at the angular.io site, but do not see any releases for the same.
======
kylecordes
Yes, very much so. Many organizations large and small, including Google
itself, are using A2 in production for large important project. This was a
good topic of investigation 6+ months ago, it is pretty moot at this point.

~~~
vaibhav228
Thanks. I was searching and did not find any news regarding the same.

------
madjack443
It's already been used in many production ready apps for both web and mobile.

See [https://www.nativescript.org](https://www.nativescript.org)

